# Scottish dog 'rescue' exposed *WARNING* Graphic & upsetting photos



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Let down by the people who should have been there for them, those poor dogs 

https://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/ne...-through-fur-at-squalid-ayrshire-ark-kennels/


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Finally , hope she gets what she deserves


----------

